# Cubing in Bangalore, India?



## Nachi (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey,

I live in Bangalore in India. Despite being slow with my 22 second 3x3 average, I enjoy speedcubing and love competing with friends.

I have only met 2 speedcubers here in bangalore excluding the ones I've taught.

I was wondering if there was a club or a few competitions I could attend here.

Also, I really want a WCA ID


----------



## Spandy (Mar 2, 2015)

Does any one have any information about cubing in Kolkata? I am also in India and have averages around 45 (Yeah way too slow)

And for your stuff Nachi, I saw some info about competitions in banglore on the WCA site. Hope there's a cubing club there.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 2, 2015)

Nachi said:


> Hey,
> 
> I live in Bangalore in India. Despite being slow with my 22 second 3x3 average, I enjoy speedcubing and love competing with friends.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Please join this group https://www.facebook.com/groups/speedcubingbangalore/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/cubingindia/ 
Here you will find all updates about competitions and also find a large number of cubers in your vicinity. 

Akash


----------

